# Fall Huron River Steelies



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a friend that was out perch fishing yesterday just outside Rat Island at Pte Mouliee in the shallows and he hooked a 4 lb steelie perch fishing and said he saw a few fish porpoise. They maybe getting ready to start pushing in. I haven't been able to get out and scout the Huron yet due to all my bookings on the west side of the state but I am hoping to soon.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

good to hear


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it. It's a little early but with the weather this summer in this global warming climate, it's been cool enough and all this rain will definetly help.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Great News!

And so it begins. Those fish that were porposing could already be up to the coffer, if there's enough water.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

In the mid-50s, scientists told us we were on the verge of the next ice-age. Now, scientists are telling us that global warming is at our door.
Yet this year has been the coldest on record in quite a while...
Global warming my ass...


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree with Kype.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

You have to look at the earth overall to determine whether there is really global warming. We had a cool summer, but somewhere in Russia may have been warmer than usual. The facts are that Antartica is shrinking as huge sections of ice break off. and glaciers are receding at faster than ever paces. What were the average temps. Globally over the last few years? I neither belive or disblieve, but I've seen some data that causes me a little worry for my grandchildren.

There have been a few fish taken over the last week, downstream of the coffer.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I believe that our actions on this planet have altered the climate to a degree - it would be foolish to think otherwise. Likewise, a pragmatic approach to renewable/clean energy sources is probably a good idea, although until they become affordable, most people WILL NOT willingly make the switch. Having it rammed down our collective throats by someone as charismatic as Brother Obama isn't helping our situation.

Mirroring what Steelmon said, the focus needs to be worldwide, AND consider what climate changes have been since before we started keeping records. A lot of BS has been disseminated as fact, based on 1998 being the hottest year ever on record.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It has been warming since the last ice age.... it will do so til it starts cooling, (due now) how can science get averages from our 160 Yrs. of data. Deriving data from Hypothesis is not conclusive.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

And dont even get me started on the "business" of buying and selling carbon credits or the current craze over hybrid vehicles...


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Scientists are using a data set of a very short duration to make drastic, far-reaching predictions. These predictions do little more than make headlines for whatever group announces them.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

No one points out that if the Atmosphere did not "clean" itself, it would be a solid block of Carbon, and other elements that have gone air born over the six Billion (or so) years it has been here, just think of all the Volcanic, Wildfire, Meteor, Etc. activity there has been, but if Al Ghore can invent the internet, he can surely fix Global "warming" !.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Ummmmm.. guys... That global warming climate comment I made was probably the biggest sarcastic comment I have ever made. This global warming crap is government made to try to tax more and get more control of everything. This summer has been cool as anyone can remember. I wasn't trying to start a global warming slug fest. : )


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh as per Kype said. Climate changes happen on a thousands of years numeric scale , so I don't think human beings in 50 years of true industrialization are going to ruin a whole freakin planet. Now you want to go shoot off 500 or so nukes and ya we might have a problem. What ever did happen to that ozone hole? I bet the whole ozone layer is gone, or oh oh it might have never been there to begin with.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

fishing post 

hopefully they will be in soon

tony

go jibber jabber somewhere else


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Great Post Tony!WOW


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually, Global Warming would affect the fishing in the Huron River, so is it really off topic?

The Indutrial Revolution only started about 120 years ago, but we are already talking about a change in our environment. That's pretty rapid, in terms of the earth's existence. What do you think it would be like in another 120 years, if we don't act now? Whether or not Global Warming is real is up for debate, but the fact that we are even debating it already is a bad sign [IMO]. I won't say anything more about it here though. 

I'm going to head to the Huron today and see if some Chrome will play. Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

kype138 said:


> Having it rammed down our collective throats by someone as charismatic as Brother Obama isn't helping our situation.


What is it with people go against President Obama? Do you know that most maybe ALL of the mess was from your WHITE BOY BUSH's hand???? And don't tell me you aren't intended to make a racist comment, I am not even black and I can smell your comments stinks!



kype138 said:


> And dont even get me started on the "business" of buying and selling carbon credits or the current craze over hybrid vehicles...


AND YES, this was BUSH & his white boy circle's idea (Rice excluded, but again, she was put in there for show.) 

AND YES, history shows a pattern that we are getting warming, but if you see Al Gore's chart (not a fan of him, by the way), the temperature increase is off the chart of the past few decades, that's what's alarming. 

Oh yeah, irregular weather/climate changes is a sight of global warming, FYI. 
[/COLOR] 
Here's DNR report on huron. (YES, it's from the government, so don't believe everything they said). :yikes:

*Huron River *- A couple steelhead were caught on jigs with wax worms below the first coffer dam and near the Telegraph Bridge. No big numbers yet as the run is still about a week or two away. Some nice bluegills were caught in Huron Park when fishing the backwaters.


----------

